# Tiny bumps on top of head???



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Prince has these little itchy bites on his head, but no sign of fleas.(thank goodness) Could he be allergic to something? Perfume, soap, or something else on our skin?? He seems to be itchy, but the bumps aren't anywhere else. 
Any ideas??? 


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi had some little bumps on his head when he was younger that would pop up out of the blue. The vets did a scraping and it was not parasites and we never really found out what it was and as he aged they went away? I always thought it may be where the tooth of another dog got him when rough housing? I dont believe they itched though?

I saw a young female Chi the other day at the park that had a more severe case of these bumps that looked exactly like Yoshis but I did not ask her what they were.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Is Prince a puppy? If so they can get something called juvenile pyoderma, which is a skin infection, sometimes associated with lowered immunity. Generally though the spots are arond the muzzle and face.
Obviously if you are worried have him checked over by your vet, which I am sure you would do anyway.

Hope he is okay and let us know how he gets on 

Barbara


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Im not sure what it is. Im going to give him a bath with this organic shampoo. I used it when he had fleas once. It really calmed and soothed his skin. Hopefully this will get him some relief. If this doesn't work I will call the vet.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh i posted this once on another chi forum.
Coco suddenly got all these lil bumps on the top of his head. What we tihink it was, was a flea collar we had recently oput on him. We think it was too strong because as soon as we took it off he was fine. But yeah most probally an allergy to something, have a think about what you may have used on him!
x x x
x x
x


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

He had a seizure on Sunday, and I gave him Diazepam suppository, I am wondering if that could have been the cause. Though he has never had a reaction to it. The bath seems to have helped a bit.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

dogs can be allergic to carpet powder deodorizers,flea and tick sprays,things used on carpets as well you can give them benadryl call vet for amount needed for your dogs weight.


----------



## chi_lve (Sep 10, 2007)

Coco has bumps on her head but she also has tag moles and other moles. Grandkids call her Holy Moley. I had some removed under the skin when she was younger, they were benign thank goodness, but the vet said some Chi's just have them more than others as they age.


----------

